# Oil lines for turbo???



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I know how the oil return line should be, but where should i get oil pressure from? Can i take it out of the oil pressure sensor hole?
maybe i could put a T and get oil pressure for both, the sensor and the turbo.

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

NisSport sells an adaptor.

http://www.nissport.com/catalog/product.asp?ProductCode=NS-2100&EquipmentType=Products

Lew


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, im about to reach this part of the setup for the turbo, so i need to ask to you guys who have made your own cutom setups, where do you get the oil pressure for the turbo?? from the oil pressure sensor? 

What size of tubes should i use? i m affraid to kill the engines oil pressure if the flow thru the turbo is to big, or maybe the turbo slows it down.



Need info on this. thanks


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

dburone said:


> Well, im about to reach this part of the setup for the turbo, so i need to ask to you guys who have made your own cutom setups, where do you get the oil pressure for the turbo?? from the oil pressure sensor?
> 
> What size of tubes should i use? i m affraid to kill the engines oil pressure if the flow thru the turbo is to big, or maybe the turbo slows it down.
> 
> ...


for my maxima, u can just get a 1/8 '' npt fitting from anywhere and t into the oil pressure sending unit port.... there's more than enough oil pressure to run the feed line there...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

seximagtr said:


> for my maxima, u can just get a 1/8 '' npt fitting from anywhere and t into the oil pressure sending unit port.... there's more than enough oil pressure to run the feed line there...



thats what i did too...i didnt get the nissport adaptor, and it doesnt leak or anything.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats what i did too...i didnt get the nissport adaptor, and it doesnt leak or anything.


not to mention, that fitting cost $1.39 + teflon tape hehe... and ya don't have to wait.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I used a Greddy sandwich plate that bolts to the oil filter fitting. I re-tapped the threads for 1/8' NPT and installed my oil feed line and sending unit for oil pressure gauge. Don't forget to get a .060 oil restrictor for your feed line. I would use a -3 or -4 AN line.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Like wes, said I would use a -3AN line for a T25. A -4 is still too big and will blow the seals quickly. Get a Nissport adapter, it will make your life easier.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Mervic said:


> Like wes, said I would use a -3AN line for a T25. A -4 is still too big and will blow the seals quickly. Get a Nissport adapter, it will make your life easier.


A -4 will work if you have the .060 restrictor for a non-ball bearing turbo. It's just a waste as it is more expensive the -3.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks, but im not getting it clearly.
First i get pressure out from where the sensor goes. then i go to the turbo with what size? Whats a restrictor and should it go before or after the turbo.
Then i guess i go back to the oil pan.
I need info on the restrictor, what is it and what is it for.

Thanks :showpics:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You need a -3AN line to feed the turbo. The restrictor is to keep too much oil from ruining the seals on the turbo so it goes before the turbo. You should check out ATPturbo.com they have the lines and fittings you need.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> You need a -3AN line to feed the turbo. The restrictor is to keep too much oil from ruining the seals on the turbo so it goes before the turbo. You should check out ATPturbo.com they have the lines and fittings you need.


I've been searching the web about this and i know a little more about this, I understand why a restrictor is needed, that it has to be before the turbo to lower the oil pressure. Now the question is... what is -3AN here im not sure they use that measurement. in mm or inches anyone know what it is. In some places i saw the restrictors size could be .035'', and the inlet line 1/4'' but in -3AN or 1/8NPT i dont get those terms. is 1/8NPT a 1/8 inch tube?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Let the spoon feeding begin. 

oil feed line 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-011&Category_Code=OIL

restrictor
http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-022&Category_Code=OIL

adapter from restrictor to AN line 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-009&Category_Code=OIL


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> Let the spoon feeding begin.
> 
> oil feed line
> http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-011&Category_Code=OIL
> ...


Whats the size of the hole in the restrictor? i guess 1/8 is the thread, but i need the hole diameter, thats important. I live in south america and cant buy those things that you showed me. so i need the detailes to buy them here.

What does NA mean, in this things??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AN stands for Army Navy I believe. Its a military spec fitting.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> A -4 will work if you have the .060 restrictor for a non-ball bearing turbo. It's just a waste as it is more expensive the -3.


I already listed that see above.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that's some helpful info  i'll be digging into the e15t pretty soon.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

If i understand well, if i put a -3 i wouldnt need a restrictor, but if that is true. Can someone tell me what the hell is a -3 in inches or milimeters???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Its an AN size. I think -10 correlates to a 5/16 inch hose but I never bothered to find out the others. there's probably a list online somewhere.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> If i understand well, if i put a -3 i wouldnt need a restrictor, but if that is true. Can someone tell me what the hell is a -3 in inches or milimeters???


It does not apply that way AN fittings are just that AN fittings. You should shop for those specific sizes. If you looed closely at the links you can easily see that the restrictor hole is much smaller than the AN line.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> It does not apply that way AN fittings are just that AN fittings. You should shop for those specific sizes. If you looed closely at the links you can easily see that the restrictor hole is much smaller than the AN line.


Can anyone give me an idea on the restrictors hole in mm. maybe its close to 1mm??


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

dburone said:


> If i understand well, if i put a -3 i wouldnt need a restrictor, but if that is true. Can someone tell me what the hell is a -3 in inches or milimeters???


 -3AN means 3/16th of an inch size.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

0.060 inches is 1.5 mm


----------

